# from third tri - Did anyone go into labour without ANY signs?



## kaths101

Just wondering, did anyone go into labour - waters breaking, contractions etc just out of the blue or did it build up over days? 

Im just getting impatient and had no signs what so ever, no niggles, twinges, pains nothing... Im hoping I will just wake up one morning - waters breaking and labour starting or is that just a dream?
Im feeling nothing and going overdue is looking more and more likely :cry:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Ohhh only 4 days to go!!! :D 

Ermmm.. i kind of did! I had loads of signs about 2ish weeks before I went into labour, then they just stopped, I was certain I was going to be pregnant forever and I was sure I would go over due and need an emergency section but then 2 days before my due date at 4am I was asleep and woke up suddenly haveing contractions (I had a 37 hour labour) and by 6pm the next day I had my bubba :) 

So kind of no signs for 2 weeks x


----------



## XJessicaX

I guess I had bits of my mucous plug come away weeks beforehand which excited me, but nothing really out of the ordinary happened to warm me labour was imminent! I presumed as a first time mum I would be very overdue! I had loads of braxton hicks very regularly (every 5 minutes some days) from about 20 weeks so was used to my uterus cramping on and off. At 39+1- Friday morning I said to my friends that my braxton hicks were still frequent and how on earth will I know when labour starts?! Friday night I was at a comedy and curry night and someone joked that a good laugh and a strong curry would certainly kick start my labour, at 8pm I started feeling that my braxton hicks were hurting a teenie bit under my bump, an hour later they were every 3 minutes and the niggling pain was ramping up a bit and by midnight they were pretty painful, by 7am Saturday they were agony, 1400 thought I was going to die and I was almost 6cm, 2100 baby arrived!


----------



## Ruby x

i had no signs and was a few days overdue. Tried pinapple, sex and a hot curry with a lot of little chillis in one day, also had a tin of soup...cut up about 8 little chillis and put them in there, left them till the end of the soup so I could enjoy it then swallowed all the cut up chillis without chewing them or anything (literally like you would do a vodka shot not even tasting it). The next day I had a dodgy belly (which is to be expected after that many chillis) Nothing happened but the day after the dodgy bely I woke up with belly ache coming every 5 minutes but not massive pain. Had a sweep at 11ish then went for a long walk and had another tin of soup with plenty of bread (if anything was happening I wanted to make sure I had lots of energy stored) and also a load more chillis. By 6pm that night I was still having belly ache which came every 5 minutes but the pain was much worse. I had my baby at 11pm that night :)


----------



## discoclare

No signs at all here.

5 days before due date I got up during the night to go for a wee and lost my plug. As I went to get back into bed my waters broke, then soon after my contractions started. Took me a bit by surprise as I wasn't on maternity leave yet and had left work the previous evening with a "see you tomorrow!" to my colleagues. But I didn't see them the next day as I was on a labour ward.


----------



## Green Lady

I started having contractions the night before I was scheduled to be induced. No signs at all before then, and I was two weeks overdue! Good luck and hope you don't go as late as me xx


----------



## kristel_

I just woke up 4 days before due date, because of being layed down all night i felt a tiny tiny trickle of my waters when i got up but thought to myself maybe i peed myself :blush: Rang the hospital just incase, they said to come in. Went to the hospital and was waiting for aaaaaaaaageeees, which was when i started getting very mild contractions. Next thing i know i'm back at home having contractions every 5 mins and have to go straight back to the hospital again, i had my baby 4 hours later :flower:


----------



## blondey

No signs here. I was 3 days early. Went to be as normal on Fri 4th Feb. Woke up at 2am with my waters breaking and 6 hours later LO was here!

Good luck!!!!

xx


----------



## Ahren

I went to bed and at 2am exactly 37 weeks preggers my waters went suddenly and he was born at 11.30am. Only downside was no time for painkillers!


----------



## cat lover

I has a bloody show 2 days before Lo was born and was contracting from that evening until she was born :dohh:


----------



## tanya

I lost my plug over a few days a week before my due date then at 11:30pm two days before duedate I got into bed and felt a pop, I thought "how odd" and stood up, my water broke, long story short Flynn arrived at 15:14 the day before he was due.


----------



## 5ara

I was a week overdue, with hardly any signs at all. I had a bit of mucus plug for a couple of weeks, but that was it. No clear out, not braxton hicks even. I also tried all the tricks for inducing labor naturally, but nothing worked.

I woke up one morning feeling normal and started having minor contractions about 10 am. They got stronger and closer together quickly. By 3 pm I was at the birth center, 3 cm dilated. I started pushing around 7:30 or 8 pm, and DS was born at 9:05 pm. 

Edit to add: had bloody show and waters broke well into labor

It's definitely possible to go from nothing to baby in less than 12 hours, even your first time. Good luck!


----------



## LaLaBelle

.


----------



## HungryHippo

No signs here until my waters broke at 40+2. I was still even 0 dilated when my waters broke. With pitocin LO arrived 15 hours after the waters.


----------



## NewMummyx

I had what I thought were Braxton Hicks and waved OH off to work , turns out they were REAL contractions :dohh: They started at 5am and by 9am were 3 minutes apart so thought sod it, phones OH and went to hospital - I was 4cm and fully effaced. I thought they were going to tell me i was being daft and send me home :blush:

I didnt have bloody show till Id been in hospital 2hrs and my waters had to be broken 20hrs later :wacko:


----------



## kandbumpx

I went 3 days over. Not one single sign. And labour started just like that *clicks fingers*


----------



## Piperette

I didn't have any signs until my waters broke at 8.45am in the morning...at 17.45 our beautiful son was born.


----------



## teal

I had absolutely no signs until my waters broke. No twinges. Nothing! I felt a popping sensation (which was my waters) and then 30 seconsd later my first contraction... 6.5 hours later my LO was born xx


----------



## LoveleeB

I had no signs at all then at a regular Doctor's appointment (38 weeks) they informed me I was 9 cm dialated! Best labor and delivery ever!!!


----------



## MaisieJune

No signs just what I thought was strong braxton hicks for 2 days. No mucus plug either.


----------



## DressageDiva

LoveleeB said:


> I had no signs at all then at a regular Doctor's appointment (38 weeks) they informed me I was 9 cm dialated! Best labor and delivery ever!!!

This sounds amazing!!!!!!! Lucky thing:flower:


----------



## XJessicaX

wow!!! I was on the verge of screaming at 5cm!!


----------



## Sooz

I was in established labour before I had my show or my clear out and my waters broke when I was fully dilated 28 minutes before Paige was born. I was 3 days overdue but once she decided to come there was no stopping her, established labour was recorded as 6 hours. :D


----------



## mum22ttc#3

With DD1 I was induced so knew what was happening but with DD2 and 3 I had no signs what so ever. Both times I just woke in the morning with contractions and already in labour :flower:


----------



## cabbagebaby

i got all the way to 8cm with what i fort was just bad backache but the size off me it could off just been backache i was huge !!


----------



## darsilver1

I didnt have any signs at all...Previous day, I had got stuck in an elevator for an 1hr before being release and had to walk up 9 flight of stairs...then had sex that night...nothing happened...the next day, got dressed to head to my law enforcement college course, stood up to fix my pants and my water broke and fluid gushed all over my pants...called my momma who said I needed to drive home right away ( i lived an hour from home/hospital)..went to OBGYN who sent me to hospital..Had pitocin to dilate me and had baby on St. Patricks day...I didnt experience any horrible contractions because was given pain medication once I dilated to 5 cent.


----------



## darsilver1

cabbagebaby said:


> i got all the way to 8cm with what i fort was just bad backache but the size off me it could off just been backache i was huge !!

Wow...you reminded me of how my mom described her labor with her kids...She had intense/horrible back pain...went to doctors who were shocked that she was 9 1/2 cm. She didnt even know she was in labor, just thought it was normal symptom of pregnancy...now I am paranoid that since I have a lot of back pain now, I may end up dilating and not knowing it...:wacko:


----------



## Radiance

They had to break my water and start contractions but I did go into premature labor a few times and I did not feel any of my contractions and when I was in labor I didn't feel my contractions until I was dilated to an 8 :) I was also dilated to a 4 when I went to get induce and didn't have bad pain until her head was coming out! labor was very short and enjoyable though :)


----------



## Josefin

My contractions started without any signs at 42 weeks and 1 day. I was suposed to be induced later the same day 24 hours later the baby was out:) But I was open 2 cm a few days before, and 1 cm two weeks before that.


----------

